# Harris + Hoole Pinner



## Glenn

Today I had the opportunity to visit a Harris + Hoole coffee shop for the first time.

The venue of choice was Harris + Hoole Pinner.

From the outside the only the H + H sign and the sandwich board advertising Speciality Coffee House gives away that it is indeed a coffee shop.

Upon entering though it looked slick and we were greeted with a huge smile and a welcome. Eye contact was made immediately but we didn't feel rushed into approaching the counter. Lingering for a second to take in the surroundings we looked at the focaccia and baguette offerings before finding a table.

The menu board could be read from anywhere inside










There were 2 Nuova Simonelli machines as well as airpots for filter brewed coffee, plenty of bench space and better still - no barriers between staff and customers.

The food selection was good and quality products have been sourced.

We ordered a chicken & chorizo focaccia and a ham, cheese & pickle baguette, accompanied by a flat white and a piccolo and chose our accompanying treats (crisps, fruit or chocolate), before being given our buzzer to advise when the coffee would be ready (for collection from the serving area).

As it was quiet our drinks were delivered to us just after the buzzer went off. But even better still, was that when we ordered we were asked our names, which were used to thank us for visiting, and also by the staff when they served our drinks.

The loyalty card was offered and we were given some extra stamps as a welcome (first time) bonus.

The food was plated very nicely and you can see that a lot of attention to the finer details has been put in when planning the layout, delivery and service elements of the operation.

The drinks were top notch and I would happily have had another had I not delivered a home barista training earlier in the day and was already quite caffeinated.

The feel was a community café rather than a chain. With a mix of customers of all age groups there was a really engaging atmosphere - with lots of smiles from staff and customers.

Some other nice little touches were the sand timers for the tea (served in teapots) and they sold Harris + Hoole KeepCups too.

The brew recipe was displayed for all to see.

I will quite happily return to H+H Pinner when next in the area, despite there being at least 8 other cafes, delis and greasy spoons that we counted within a 3 minute walk!


----------



## fatboyslim

I suppose H + H could turn into a Pret a Manger-type chain that has an evil non-controlling stakeholder (I can't remember who it is right now but I know they are evil) but actually delivers friendly service and good quality food.

Pret food is good and my friend who works there and says they are so nice to their staff. A choice for Costa/Starbucks/Nero haters?


----------



## omega

Thats my local and go there a fair bit even get there beans for home. The ones in Uxbridge and Ruislip are also very good. Always good service and a smile.


----------



## Glenn

Both places also fairly close to me. Might head over for a comparison in March.


----------



## radish

fatboyslim said:


> I suppose H + H could turn into a Pret a Manger-type chain that has an evil non-controlling stakeholder (I can't remember who it is right now but I know they are evil) but actually delivers friendly service and good quality food.
> 
> Pret food is good and my friend who works there and says they are so nice to their staff. A choice for Costa/Starbucks/Nero haters?


I think it's McDonalds.


----------



## Glenn

It was, not sure if it still is now though


----------



## RoloD

They are half-owned by Tesco.


----------



## fatboyslim

Noooo... Pret is 49% owned by McDonalds, he wasn't talking about H + H.

And that is correct, they invested to provide a non-fast food alternative.


----------



## sandykt

Great review Glenn, thanks. I'm sure I have read an article about Tesco being behind them in some way. Something like this may take a while to filter its way down to Dorset so will have to look out when I am next in London/Essex.


----------



## Glenn

For clarity. Harris + Hoole are 49% owned by Tesco (as I understand it)

However, they should not be thought of any less for this reason alone.

If it was GE Money. Lloyds or any other financial institution or event supermarket chain would there be such an uproar?

Lazy reporting and sensationalism have not done H+H any favours.


----------



## radish

I don't entirely agree with that. The % ownership is kinda meaningless in terms of influence (that type of shareholder stuff is usually confidential). Tesco will no doubt have plans to open/extend in-store cafes based on H+H - maybe some people wouldn't want to see this happen. You can agree/disagree with their arguments but I think there is a difference to having Tesco fund this than, say, Lloyds. Just because the Taylor St folks are 'good guys' doesn't mean it should be exempt from any criticism.


----------



## omega

Harris + Hoole was founded by Nick Tolley. Nick - along with his siblings, Andrew and Laura - are the Australian family behind Taylor St Baristas, a leading independent coffee shop with locations in London and Brighton. Taylor Street has been a pioneer in the artisan coffee market and, in 2006, was one of the first coffee houses to introduce artisan-quality coffee to the UK.


----------



## omega

Having spoken to H + H staff Tescos have a 49% NON CONTROLLING interest in the company.


----------



## RoloD

I think if a major supermarket chain does have a 49% interest in an 'artisan' coffee chain it is worth discussing. However benign that relationship might be at this stage, it is clear that the chains can see that independent coffee shops are doing well (going against the tide of the recession) and they want a share of that. Nothing suprising in that.

However, I think that independence and all that we value in that type of small, specialist, enthusiastic company is not compatible, in the long term, with how a major international brand works. Tesco are buying credibility and if it goes well they'll want more than a 49% share - they are not doing it out of altruism. They will, inevitably, want to expand and compete against (or replace) Starbucks, Costa and Nero AND the artisan independents. If you know anything about Tesco's ruthless policies of buying up real estate and pushing out the competition and don't see how you can not be a little alarmed.


----------



## aaronb

Totally agree with RoloD, I don't like where Tesco are going with this.


----------



## Danm

If the product offering is good then who owns them should be irrelevant imo.

Ignoring the 'corporate conscious' for a moment....everyone is negative about what starbucks, neros etc are about. H+H have the product expertise to bring a better coffee to the marketplace. I don't see anything wrong with this.

If with tesco backing they can bring quality coffee to the high street or even in store, is this not a good thing?

I seriously doubt there would be impact to the independent as my expectation is that their target demographic and someone who currently understand what a third wave coffee independent is trying to do is unlikely to go to an H+H anymore than they would try another indie.

The biggest impact i fear could be on the coffee producer but given that speciality coffee is a controlled commodity and not say like 'chickens' a homogenous product i don't see the same practises as alleged by the big supermarket chains on other suppliers.


----------



## RoloD

Danm said:


> If with tesco backing they can bring quality coffee to the high street or even in store, is this not a good thing?
> 
> I seriously doubt there would be impact to the independent as my expectation is that their target demographic and someone who currently understand what a third wave coffee independent is trying to do is unlikely to go to an H+H anymore than they would try another indie.


 But a company like Tesco can and would use their marketing muscle to push genuine independents out of their way - and the fact they have bought into H+H means this is precisely the target demographic they are going for.

The worse scenario? Tesco will then push the brand to maximise profits, its integrity will wither away and we'd have another clone shop on the high street. Of course, it is possible Tesco will leave H+H alone, not interfere and not increase their shareholding. We can speculate on what is the more likely turn of events.


----------



## lookseehear

RoloD said:


> But a company like Tesco can and would use their marketing muscle to push genuine independents out of their way - and the fact they have bought into H+H means this is precisely the target demographic they are going for.
> 
> The worse scenario? Tesco will then push the brand to maximise profits, its integrity will wither away and we'd have another clone shop on the high street. Of course, it is possible Tesco will leave H+H alone, not interfere and not increase their shareholding. We can speculate on what is the more likely turn of events.


I've heard that most small supermarket shops (sainsburys local etc etc) run at a loss so that they can increase market share and drive people to their big stores which are profitable through loyalty schemes etc.

This means that any small local independent stores simply can't compete and are forced out of the market.

I'm not saying that this will necessarily happen to the specialty coffee scene but it goes to show the kind of tactics they will go to.


----------



## Danm

I guess my point was the following.

If you are into you speciality coffee then the introduction of H+H will likely not change your habit other than perhaps make availability more accesible.

If indies can survive today with existing customer base them i don't see much changing regardless of how they market it.

I really think it is the starbucks/costa customer they are targeting by offering a superior product. I don't think they can target a spec coffee person as tbh, i don't think the TSB coffee is as good as other places and for that demographic it really is quality above all else.

Will be interesting to see what happens nethertheless.

There is a small part of me that thinks some price competition may be welcome in the long run. £4 for an aeropress in some london places is a little steep and the last time i checked the price of beans, even with the 4oz of milk added, i'm sure 2.80 is a good mark-up.


----------



## HDAV

sandykt said:


> Great review Glenn, thanks. I'm sure I have read an article about Tesco being behind them in some way. Something like this may take a while to filter its way down to Dorset so will have to look out when I am next in London/Essex.


 Dorset will probably get a Coffee #1 soon our local chain (was independent and then bought by Brains Brewery) Still pretty good coffee and great staff in the ones I have been to.


----------



## DannyT

sandykt said:


> Great review Glenn, thanks. I'm sure I have read an article about Tesco being behind them in some way. Something like this may take a while to filter its way down to Dorset so will have to look out when I am next in London/Essex.


Sandy - have you visited No.35 in Dorchester? It is absolutely brilliant; the brewed coffee is a revelation, and Toby the guy who runs it is - I believe - competing in the UK Barista heats in Exeter this week.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186263-d3331789-Reviews-Number_35_Coffee_House_Kitchen-Dorchester_Dorset_England.html

I'll write a proper review here sometime, but in the meantime do yourself a real favour and go!

Danny


----------



## Glenn

Indeed he is - up first - 1000 on Wednesday at Expowest Westcountry in Exeter


----------



## dwalsh1

Visited the Pinner place twice and both times was asked have you been here before. The reason I think they ask this is because they heat their milk to a temperature well below 150 degrees and it's almost cold. The girl behind the jump says that the milk is at its sweetest at their temp but they would heat it hotter if need be. When I went there on the 2nd visit I asked for my milk at 150 degrees as I thought that was the sweet spot. This confused her. I spoke to their barista when I collected the drinks and she told me that she puts 18 grams per 25 ml single shot of union coffee. I have some union at home and made an 18 gram single and I reckon I could of started my car with it. Nice enough place though.


----------



## sandykt

DannyT said:


> Sandy - have you visited No.35 in Dorchester? It is absolutely brilliant; the brewed coffee is a revelation, and Toby the guy who runs it is - I believe - competing in the UK Barista heats in Exeter this week.


Danny, no I haven't been to No. 35 in Dorchester. I tend to go more to Bournemouth rather than Dorchester but will keep that one in mind for any future visit.


----------



## dwalsh1

My Daughter Olivia is starting work as a barista at their new shop in Watford, Herts in 2 weeks time. Hope it goes well for her


----------



## coffeechap

Second that den, hope she is successful and enjoys herself.


----------



## Glenn

She will get some good training through H+H. Her area manager competed in the UKBC this year. Will be sure to visit when the store opens too.


----------

